# Redline fifty-five- w/elevated stays.



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

Stumbled accross this today. Has Suntour XC comp components and Tange MTB DB tubing. Anybody own or know about them?


----------



## Arran (Jan 27, 2006)

Good find. Are you in posession of it now?

I have a March '90 issue of MBA which has a full page ad for the Redline 'Conquest Forty-Four'. The frameset looks identical except for the fawn-black paint scheme and it has entry level Suntour components on it.

So... i'd say your 'find' was the top model for 1990. I don't recall Redline having a _really_ high-end model back then.

Hope that's of some help.

Cheers,

Arran.


----------



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

*I've got one too*

I've got a Redline Forty-Four. Mine has SunTour XCD components and anodized RM20 rims. Not much info on them. Yours looks like a nicer model, nice find.


----------



## grawbass (Aug 23, 2004)

I had no idea Redline ever made an elevated chainstay bike.


----------



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

*elevated stays*

It turns out several makers tried to copy the Alien design in the early nineties. I wasn't aware Redline ever made mountain bikes. I picked it up for $20.00 at a garage sale, just thought it looked cool.


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

stan4bikes said:


> It turns out several makers tried to copy the Alien design in the early nineties. I wasn't aware Redline ever made mountain bikes. I picked it up for $20.00 at a garage sale, just thought it looked cool.


That is a good buy. So far I have $5.00 in this one. The rear derailler is toast, and posibly the R shifter. Luckily I have lots of extra parts to get it going so at least I get to ride it.

I saw in one of the old threads about the Nishiki alien that there is a Nishiki-Redline connection.

"Another AL model (1993), and by this time, the aluminum bikes were made by Kastan (Former owner and founder of Redline BMX bikes) in Mexico."

The sticker on the seat tube says Redline 1972-1990 Redline engineering, so I guess that makes this a 1990.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

Nice find. I didn't know Redline made an elevated chainstay bike either.Looks like it's in good condition too.


----------

